# [Question] Incredible 2 Root Gingerbread 2.3.4



## UnfedBear67

New to HTC and their phones all I've had is Motorola phones, not to sure how to root and install CWR on Droid Incredible 2 with Gingerbread 2.3.4. The HBOOT is .98 and i can only find ways to root .97. Can someone please point me in the direction on how to root and get S-Off and all that.


----------



## JAS_21

UnfedBear67 said:


> New to HTC and their phones all I've had is Motorola phones, not to sure how to root and install CWR on Droid Incredible 2 with Gingerbread 2.3.4. The HBOOT is .98 and i can only find ways to root .97. Can someone please point me in the direction on how to root and get S-Off and all that.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990


----------

